# Redid my tubes...



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

So i redid my split tubes and started from the ground up. got a much cleaner look and a way better sound.


----------



## tylerolso (Jul 15, 2009)

Looks good man, How do they sound? and what brand speakers are those? they look like kickers


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

they sound awesome man. yea they are kickers. and i went with the 240 watt pyramid amp. i sprayed the inside of both with sound deadening spray, like the stuff they spray down in cars. and stuffed one of em with cotton to keep the vibration down. i didnt stuff one of the tubes cause it had the amp in it and was afraid it would get too hot.


----------



## tylerolso (Jul 15, 2009)

Nice man, how much did the set you back if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

already had the pipe, but the two fittings and coupler were $15 all together, already had the pvc cement and the silicone, already had all wiring and toggle switch, the speakers were i think $60 for the pair and the amp was $25 on ebay. roughly $100 but you can do it for less than that if you get cheaper amp and speakers.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

i also got a new AGM battery and i played the tubes for about two hours the other day and then cranked the bike right up.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

no video yet?


Boo.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

gotta get my video camera from my wife.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

dang women... always takin our toys!


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

aint it the truth?


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

looks good bro!


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

preciate it man.


----------



## bshattuck87 (Oct 2, 2009)

Looks really clean! I had tubes before, but they were too bulky looking on my bike, so I swapped to the ammo cans.

Brenton


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

yea i would imagine it would look bulky on the smaller racks of the brutes. i was gonna do ammo cans but there is two ppl in my group that already have those and i wanted mine to be different.


----------



## jsmith (Oct 21, 2009)

i am gonna do mine the same way i have the y pipes done the same way but its jus a bit too bulky for me so im gonna step down to the setup like you have but with a speaker in each end.... looks good by the way!


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

thanks man, its super easy. My buddy has his done with y-pipes and it SCREAMS.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

i also know someone that has theirs in just end caps... that would probably look better on the brutes racks.


----------



## F.J.M. (Feb 21, 2010)

nice setup,planning on the same thing come spring.


----------



## muddmonkey (Mar 19, 2009)

what did you use to mount them to the racks greenkitty7?


----------



## hubbard1506 (Feb 16, 2010)

^X2


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

Arctic cats have the speed rack system, so i just put carriage bolts through the tubes and mounted them in my speed rack. but i imagine you could use U-bolts for any other rack style.








see the square holes in the top of the rack? makes it so easy!


----------

